# How long does Seroquel make you sleep?



## SeanMcAndrew (Dec 22, 2011)

I honestly can't take them without being out for at least 12 hours. Makes me feel better but once I get a job this would be a problem. Doubt my psych will give me a stimulant to take in the morning since he knows of my past abuse.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Have you tried a lower dose? Seroquel makes me sleep longer than I'd prefer too, about 9-12 hours. You might just have to start going to bed earlier when you have work and set your alarm on the highest volume.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Siringo said:


> Have you tried a lower dose? Seroquel makes me sleep longer than I'd prefer too, about 9-12 hours. You might just have to start going to bed earlier when you have work and set your alarm on the highest volume.


same here

or you can just take it earlier. for me, from the moment i take it, to the moment i feel sleepy, it takes like 1 to 4 hours. taking it earlier means the substance is eliminated earlier from the body, and as a result u can get up earlier.


----------



## SeanMcAndrew (Dec 22, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> same here
> 
> or you can just take it earlier. for me, from the moment i take it, to the moment i feel sleepy, it takes like 1 to 4 hours. taking it earlier means the substance is eliminated earlier from the body, and as a result u can get up earlier.


Thanks I'll try taking it a few hours before bed. I've only been taking it about 20 minutes before I lay down


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually about 9 hours.



SeanMcAndrew said:


> Thanks I'll try taking it a few hours before bed. I've only been taking it about 20 minutes before I lay down


If I recall correctly the XRs meant to be taken 3-4 hours before bed coz it takes longer to peak than regular sero.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Usually about 9 hours.
> 
> If I recall correctly the XRs meant to be taken 3-4 hours before bed coz it takes longer to peak than regular sero.


True the xr is to be taken several hours before sleep. But it's not an exact science: it's kind of hit and miss when the xr will kick in. That's why I always tell my doc to keep me on the instant release and not the xr. The instant release kicks in very quickly for first time users.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Usually about 9 hours.
> 
> If I recall correctly the XRs meant to be taken 3-4 hours before bed coz it takes longer to peak than regular sero.


They don't manufacturer regular Seroquel no more, only the XR version, thats what all the doctors told me. They said they even retracted the remaining stock from all the pharmacies.

TIP : if u liked the old non XR Seroquel better cause it was absorbed quicker and u could feel his effect in a short time, u can still make that happen with Seroquel XR: just crush the pill into a powder, u can do that between 2 teaspoons, and u can feel his effects quicker.

TIP2: it matters a loooooot if u take it like before a meal (like 30 mins before eating), when the stomach is relatively empty, cause it gets absorbed fast, but if u take it after a meal, it may take several hours to feel his effects - I'm talking here about the ''powder'' version from tip 1

i experimented and tested this tips on me and they work, hope they work for you too 



rockyraccoon said:


> True the xr is to be taken several hours before sleep. But it's not an exact science: it's kind of hit and miss when the xr will kick in. That's why I always tell my doc to keep me on the instant release and not the xr. The instant release kicks in very quickly for first time users.


Where does your doc find the instant release Seroquel ?


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

I can feel the effect for 6 hours or something.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

About 6 hours. But that's for the instant release Seroquel.


----------



## The Other (Oct 23, 2011)

.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

SeanMcAndrew said:


> I honestly can't take them without being out for at least 12 hours. Makes me feel better but once I get a job this would be a problem. Doubt my psych will give me a stimulant to take in the morning since he knows of my past abuse.


Is it possible that the wellbutrin your taking is exacerbating your insomnia or hypomania (not sure what your taking seroquel for), and then consequently your needing more seroquel at night to counteract it, and then your getting too sleepy and needing more wellbutrin to counteract that, and so forth in a sort of vicious cycle?

I think a stimulant would just cause the same 'cycle'. I think it's generally better to try lowering a dose in the presence of side effects, rather than adding another medication ontop.


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

I take it 2 hours before I go to bed. It doesn't actually make me sleepy but it helps me to fall asleep.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

For me by itself even up past 200mg 0-5hrs. I have heard of lots of people that even on 25-50mg couldn't wake up in less than 12-16hrs despite alarm clocks. A main reason for stopping seroquel. The xr is likely to be even worse and I would request regular seroquel if you can't figure out the sleep timing with the xr. I currently still get regular seroquel so someone is lying/confused. I've got 100mg tabs next to me and a package of 25mg tabs waiting at the pharmacy.


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

The Other said:


> I knocked out for 15 hours straight from 150mg. Then I was up for 30 hours straight because I stopped taking it. I hate the stuff, makes me feel like I'm half in a coma.


150mg is a pretty high dose. 25mg is more than enough for me to sleep.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> If I recall correctly the XRs meant to be taken 3-4 hours before bed coz it takes longer to peak than regular sero.


Why would anyone use the XR version for sleep?

Is XR for when a mere 15 hours just isn't enough of a nap?:stu


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Why would anyone use the XR version for sleep?
> 
> Is XR for when a mere 15 hours just isn't enough of a nap?:stu


Yeah sounds about right, something that takes too long to kick in, then too long to leave the system seems kind of like the antithesis of what I'd assume most insomniacs want; Something that hits fast, hard, and has worn off by about the 8 hour mark.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea why they even made the xr version except to extend their patent another year or 2 like they just did by getting approved for studies in children so they can keep charging $200-$400/month with no generics. Out of all the threads on seroquel since xr came out I've talked to one person who was resistant enough the xr might be useful for them and yet everyone seems to want to put people on it. I guess if we make them sleep 20hrs a day leaving 4 for eating they can't feel anxiety, depression, or any psychotic tendencies.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they made the XR for those who were taking it for Bipolar or Schiz who needed to take regular seroquel twice daily to get consistent relief. No doubt it was a patent extender too though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah XR has a anti psychosis element to it as well as a sedation effect whereas the smaller 200mg tablets are primarily sedation. 

I've been told recently by psychologist that the XR's should be taken 6 hours in advance before bed, also taken after a meal if possible so that it starts kicking in exactly when you go to sleep and has enough time go through the system so as not to make you sleepy in the morning.

The smaller 200mg tablets should be taken twice a day I believe. One in the morning and another mid afternoon thereabouts.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

For insomnia and for many people standard seroquel is not taken twice daily. Once is more than long enough. Only when using the lower doses for things other than insomnia or when someone is resistant do the doctors prescribe twice daily and that is when the xr might be useful. However even if taken early it loses half it's effect for insomnia. Extended release meds are made to peak slower and drop off slower making them smooth but for insomnia you want a hard kick to get you to sleep which extended meds lack. That often leaves people feeling drugged all night but not falling asleep.

Also a 200mg tablet is not small. I believe it's the highest dose pill and way beyond what most need for insomnia use. 25-50mg is a good starting point for insomnia although some eventually get to 200mg but most are out cold for well over half a day if they get up near that dose any time too soon.


----------



## AaronWilde (Jul 31, 2012)

I am supposed to take half of one so 12.5mg at dinner so I sleep easy. I took a full 25mg one today to really knock me out cuz I was already up late (I take them cuz If I don't I am up till 4am). So I took one at 11pm Fell asleep by 11:30 with the full on feeling of the pill already affecting me. Woke up at 12noon today and still feeling groogy as shyte. Christ these things hit like a truck. I think mine are XR


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

At 400/800 mg. quetiapine does nothing to me. I took 1000 mg. once and slept for about 20 hours getting up once for the bathroom. I took 1600 mg. another time and gave me a little rapid heart beat, but no sedation at that dose.


----------



## RadiguetVyram (Mar 1, 2014)

My doctor switched me to Seroquel (while also telling me to stop cold turkey Celexa, that's not going well) and I have to say a month in and nothing's happening. Obviously it's not going to turn my life around in days, but I'm not even getting the NEGATIVE side effects! Sleepiness?! I haven't slept in months, constant nightmares prevent me from sleeping more than an hour at a time. Grogginess?! no more than usual lol

Maybe she prescribed me a placebo, my pills are candy coated and delicious, like Advil!!

Also don't combine Seroquel and Celexa, apparently that can cause a potentially fatal heart condition! Way to do your research doc!


----------



## RadiguetVyram (Mar 1, 2014)

Actually, upon closer inspection I'm only taking 25mg pills, that's nothing, yikes why even bother?!


----------



## Aiellorita (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, 

I know this is a really old post but I wanted to comment on my experience. I was originally put on seraquil xr and was told to not eat 2 hours before or after taking it. That didn't fit with my schedule so I switched to regular seraquil (since its 2016 now they did not stop making the regular version). I am on 600mg every night. I need to get at least 8 hours with it or I am not safe to drive. When I do not take it, I toss and turn all night have have very weird and confusing dreams. If I take it within 30 minutes of eating a meal it causes it to go into effect very quickly and I am usually asleep within 30 minutes or I am stumbling around as if drunk. If I do not take it within 30 minutes of a meal I can stay up as late as I want with it. I do usually only take it right before bed nowadays though.


----------

